# Can 5thers use Aires?



## Jackomet (Apr 6, 2008)

Like minded people,
Got the Aires books from Vacariuos peeps. They state "Aires are for Motorhomes, not caravans or camping" So can we (5's) use them?
Jack


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Are 5s motorhomes?
Do the French regard 5s as motorhomes?
Another can of worms for lunch!

Most Aires we have seen do not have long enough bays for a coupled up 5.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

According to all information available, and signage, Aires are intended for the use of motorhomes only and as such should not be used by 'tuggers'.

Sal


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Only ever seen 1 5th wheeler on an aires and it was the talking point among other M/Hs. It was only there one night. SO NO.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi 
a fifth wheeler pulled on the treport aire when we where there last year unloaded it then drove of. The french where going mad with the lad that collects the money even though he had not seen the people who had left it and when we got up the next morning it was gone so if you have the neck you might get a way with it but beware


----------

